# Contador ascendente y descendente.



## Kenlly (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un contador ascendente y descendente con un 74193, los pulsos los recibe de un transistor infrarrojo cuando algo se interpone entre el transistor y el diodo emisor, la señal va del 74193 a un 7447 y luego a un display como el 74193 cuenta en binario y 7447 es BCD tengo una AND a las salidas que forman el 10 y la salida de la AND al clear del 74193 para que se resetee, el problema es que el display esta contando sin ningun orden, he revisado varias veces las conexiónes y parecen bien conectadas. Por favor alguna idea que me ayude con esto, estoy contra el tiempo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 29, 2009)

ummm.. Son los sintomas de que no estas recibiendo bien los pulsos de conteo sino RUIDO... Desconecta el circuito detector infrarrojo y ensaya el contador con pulsos manuales. Salu2.


----------



## junior90 (Sep 29, 2009)

estas son las conexiones para ese contador. si la tienes así debes chequear que tengas el display bien conectado con el contador. si no chequea el protoboard (siempre dan problemas con las conexiones), si no lo tienes el el protoboard puede que estés recibiendo mal los pulsos. saludos
si pasaras el circuito simulado seria mas fácil.
saludos.


----------



## Kenlly (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya verifico, y les dejo saber, gracias


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 29, 2009)

a mi me paso eso de que el display mostraba digitos sin sentido le agregue un capacitor de 10uf en paralelo a la alimentación y me quite de problemas...


----------



## Kenlly (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya trate llevar los pulsos manualmente y lo que ocurre es que el numero de queda fijo.
Voy a tratar lo del capacitor en la alimentacion, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola.
Si puedes usa el 74192 que es la versión en BCD, del 74913.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## williamg (Sep 29, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ummm.. Son los sintomas de que no estas recibiendo bien los pulsos de conteo sino RUIDO... Desconecta el circuito detector infrarrojo y ensaya el contador con pulsos manuales. Salu2.



Asi es yo voto tambien por que es ruido pruebalo con pulsos como dicen en mi caso me gusta usar el 7414 le conectas una resistencia en paralelo a la entrada y salida y un capacitor en la entrada y pues ya la salida  la conectas a el pulso de arriba o abajo puedes poner un led para que veas commo va variando los pulsos  

es mas facil que hacer todo lo del 555


----------



## Darzeck (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, estaba viendo este post e intente llevar a cabo un circuito que simule a partir del diagrama que dejaron, lo cierto es que en la simulacion funciona pero montado no he logrado que marque el conteo, algun cable esta en corto por que se calienta el 74193 :S.

Anexo mi diagrama para apoyo va!
Agradesco su pronta respueta


----------

